
Oracle DeWitt Clause - luu
http://dropsafe.crypticide.com/article/9828
======
zebra
Is it possible for the benchmark providers to use "Database O" instead of the
Oracle name?

Second question: if Oracle bans showing its product(s) in benchmarks does this
mean that it is slow?

~~~
hga
_if Oracle bans showing its product(s) in benchmarks does this mean that it is
slow?_

No necessarily. It's _really_ easy to do bad benchmarking in good faith,
especially for a serious database. Now imagine Company I doing benchmarks of
Databases O and D, and they subtly cripple O, perhaps by failing to change one
or two defaults....

